# Computer Sales and Service Conventions?



## crystalv (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe someone here can give me some advice. I own a small computer sales and service company. We build custom systems and do service for home users and businesses. It started very small and I really didn't expect it to take off, but it has! Now I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and under prepared. It would just be incredibly helpful to get information from other professionals in the same field and who have already gone through the same things I am going through. Just know thing things like: How to best organize the workbench, how to best split up work, any laws or licensing issues I may not be aware of, how to best charge businesses and give them the best service possible, what kinds of service to do free of charge, etc...

In my previous line of work there where 'conventions' where people that are in the line of work get together and there are seminars and speakers, etc. Is there anything like this for computer sales and service? Or do you guys have any other ideas for me?

I am in Indiana, USA.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

Lots of info here:

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/computerbusiness/

Cheers!


----------

